

Yahoo’s Default = A Personalized Experience - duck
http://yahoopolicy.tumblr.com/post/84363620568/yahoos-default-a-personalized-experience

======
ewzimm
They had already been doing this for IE since it became the default. I think
it's time to implement browser "Do Not Track" as a built-in proxy server
service along the lines of an anonymous version of Opera's Off-Road mode
instead of a request.

------
gergles
More accurate title: Yahoo now ignoring explicitly declared preferences
because it's better for revenue.

Newspeak is unbecoming, Yahoo.

